# Potato Chips - what's your pleasure?



## applecruncher (Oct 1, 2019)

I like Ruffles, Mike Sells, and Kroger has a very good variety of chips for less than half price of brand names.
I prefer wavy or rippled.
Lays has a really tasty salt & vinegar chip....also dill pickle flavor.....mmmm....but both are very strong.
I hate sour cream and I hate cheddar cheese, but I like Ruffles sour cream & cheddar chips (go figure).

I rarely dip...usually eat plain.

And I never double dip!


----------



## Olivia (Oct 1, 2019)

Hawaiian Sweet Maui Onion Potato Chips. I don't dip either.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 1, 2019)

Olivia said:


> Hawaiian Sweet Maui Onion Potato Chips. I don't dip either.



mmmm....sounds yummy!


----------



## Patio Life (Oct 1, 2019)

Low Salt Lays. I am allowed 20 chips.
I hate this diet.


----------



## toffee (Oct 1, 2019)

walkers mixed bags crisps ……..
smiths blue bag  ...crisps
pringles sea salt crisps
walkers marmite ...crisps
sea brookes -hot n spicey  crisps


----------



## Wren (Oct 1, 2019)

Kettle chips, Lightly  salted, or Sea salt & balsamic vinegar


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 1, 2019)

I like kettle chips, lightly salted. Nice and crunchy.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 1, 2019)

I used to eat Lay's Wavy Chips but gave them up couple yrs ago because they were too salty


----------



## Lc jones (Oct 1, 2019)

Walmart original chips in the yellow bag they are awesome they remind me of Charles chips which was my favorite when I was a kid


----------



## Liberty (Oct 1, 2019)

Got none now.  Used to be Jones Potato Chips (Mansfield, Ohio).  Then they outlawed those pesky trans fats and the company had to convert to fully hydrogenated oils.  Lost that special taste. Sigh.  Now its all "ho-hum" chips across the board.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 1, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> Walmart original chips in the yellow bag they are awesome they remind me of Charles chips which was my favorite when I was a kid


These are surprisingly delicious and not too salty, for the low price LC....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 1, 2019)

Grandma Utz handcooked chips was always my favs but they're way too salty for me nowadays...and when I start on a bag, I cant stop...bad for keeping the high cholesterol lower


----------



## jerry old (Oct 1, 2019)

Applecruncher:
Chips are dangerous for those of us with diabetes, hypertension and 7,000 other medical problems, but they are tasty, tasty, tasty.
Uh hm good!
Fritos are  holding, difficult to find a cheap generic brand,: Drat's


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 1, 2019)

Twice a year, for a Memorial Day picnic and New Year's Eve., I buy a bag of the cheapest chips I can find usually it's Utz Ripples plain or sour cream and onion.

I really enjoy them smashed into a tuna fish sandwich on plain old white bread.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 1, 2019)

Frito's and jalapeno bean dip.

Yep the frito bandito.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 1, 2019)

I like a sturdy chip, Lays is a bit thin/flimsy.
However, not a big fan of kettle chips.

Heard people say they put potato chips on ice cream. WHAT?  I can't even imagine.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 1, 2019)

There's only one for me....but not often





Or any chip or cracker that can hold a dollop of my secret dip


----------



## jet (Oct 2, 2019)

walkers cheese and onion crisps,


----------



## Keesha (Oct 2, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> There's only one for me....but not often
> View attachment 77454
> 
> 
> ...


Love jalepeno in a kettle chip or plain salt & vinegar or dill pickle


----------



## Keesha (Oct 2, 2019)

toffee said:


> walkers mixed bags crisps ……..
> smiths blue bag  ...crisps
> pringles sea salt crisps
> walkers marmite ...crisps
> sea brookes -hot n spicey  crisps



Marmite crisps? 
Seriously? Another person who actually likes that stuff?


----------



## treeguy64 (Oct 2, 2019)

Maybe once, or twice, a year. Dip them in vegan sour cream,  with added garlic and turmeric, and a topping of shredded vegan cheddar.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 2, 2019)

Lays BBQ or Plain...


----------



## gennie (Oct 2, 2019)

Back in the olden days when I could indulge without guilt I loved Lays Salt & Vinegar.  Nowadays, I don't bring in house because a bag in house is a bag eaten as I'm a fool for a salty crunchy experience.


----------



## jaquie (Oct 2, 2019)

Unfortunately, I love all chips!  A friend recently introduced me to the Baked Chips and I was surprised that they were actually good!  But, as I said....I love them all.


----------

